# The I Wish I Had A Better GPU Thread.



## erocker (Dec 15, 2011)

See post #155.


Oh!  Helloooo.....

So, I hear that you like gaming but your graphics card sucks. Your paper route just don't pay the bills and it also doesn't buy you the graphics card you need for your #1 hobby to play your favorite games.

I want to hear what you have and why you need a new card.

This thread isn't going to last very long. If you're going to post, post now.


----------



## Kreij (Dec 15, 2011)

I just got a pair of 6970s and haven't even installed the second one yet because a single one kicks ass compared to my old 4870x2 card.

Oh wait ... I guess I don't need a new card.
Thanks for asking though, Erocker


----------



## erocker (Dec 15, 2011)

Kreij said:


> I just got a pair of 6970s and haven't even installed the second one yet because a single one kicks ass compared to my old 4870x2 card.
> 
> Oh wait ... I guess I don't need a new card.
> Thanks for asking though, Erocker



We have it good up in these parts.


----------



## Kreij (Dec 15, 2011)

Yeah, that's why I have contests. To "share the Wisconsin love!" 

Plus our seasons are almost winter, winter, still winter and road construction, so OCing is just an open window to better ambient temps.


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm enjoying my 6950 2GB cards as well, and I'm also only gaming on one more often than two but about a 1:100 ratio. Breaking the habit of wanting in-game details cranked to the uttermost max has me wondering why I bought two cards in the first place, and questioning whether I even want to consider the 79xx-series AMD GPUs.

Of course, I do have all these boards that support runnging four GPUs. I wanna fill one of them with 4 cards, just because. Plus, I have 3 monitors, and 2 cards aren't enough for eyefinity.


Soooo...could Santa bring me a couple of 6950 2GB cards, pretty please?







Please?


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 15, 2011)

I need a new GPU because I currently only have 4. The two GTX 570 Direct CU II's that I have won't work together because one always smothers the other, and my new GTX 560 Ti 448 Classified cards are all the way in Orange County, out of reach for another two days


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 15, 2011)

I have a gtx 570 and need a new ati 7*** series card just because and it will be damned hard to resist as i am getting a £200 amazon voucher for christmas that was going to go on a 27" monitor but I think it will be a hard choice depending on how the new cards perform.

Tl;dr I dont need one but might get one anyway cause I love buying new shit I dont need :/


----------



## D4S4 (Dec 15, 2011)

me wants a better gpu even though there aren't any games i'm really interested in. but i needz moar powah!!!!1!!1!

oh well, in some 6 month's time...


----------



## cheesy999 (Dec 15, 2011)

I have a GTS 250 for my games at the moment, it lags alot in newer titles such as BF3

I spent all of my money on a new sound system

Now i have no money left for my PC, So i have no DX11, and no way to get anything more then stereo sound out of my computer

please can i have something with at least a HDMI output? 

EDIT:Why won't the thread last long? it's not as if there are any giveaways happening at the moment, are there?

EDIT:Forgot to mention my GTS's cooler has got to the point where it idle's at 60c, and loads at about 95-100c, whilst sounding like a leafblower - yet another reason you don't buy the cheapest version of a card you can buy - If i had to buy again i'd of gone for a custom cooler any day


----------



## Kreij (Dec 15, 2011)

Lol ... the posts so far are like "I need a backup driver for my limo".


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 15, 2011)

I need a better GPU so I can kick some more ass and take more names in BF3 because playing BF3 with medium settings on my GTX 285 isnt enough for me and my rig! /flex


----------



## Arctucas (Dec 15, 2011)

Two GTX460, both from RMA due to originals overheating. I suppose they are OK, but something more powerful would be nice...


----------



## erocker (Dec 15, 2011)

Kreij said:


> Lol ... the posts so far are like "I need a backup driver for my limo".



Bad economy my a$$! Man, I haven't even thought about shedding a tear yet.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 15, 2011)

I need a 2GB GPU so I can crank up the AA and go crazy(eyesreaper) with ugrid settings in Skyrim.

1GB just is not enough. Me and my first world problems!


----------



## Kreij (Dec 15, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> EDIT:Why won't the thread last long? it's not as if there are any giveaways happening at the moment, are there?



Been in the game section lately?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 15, 2011)

You tell 'im Kreij!


----------



## cheesy999 (Dec 15, 2011)

Kreij said:


> Been in the game section lately?



Correction : None I have a chance of winning


----------



## _JP_ (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm using a Mobility HD 3470. That is all.


















Nah j/k, I have a HD 5770. I just need a better motherboard, mine only has a PCI-e 1.0 x4. But I'm using my laptop for now (and have been using it during the past couple of months), meaning I've been gaming with the 3470. :\


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Dec 15, 2011)

DDD needs a new card because he just got a GTS450 and was ecstatic. Anything more powerful would probably put him in to convulsions. He gets my vote.


----------



## _JP_ (Dec 15, 2011)

Damn_Smooth said:


> DDD needs a new card because he just got a GTS450 and was ecstatic. Anything more powerful would probably put him in to convulsions. He gets my vote.


Same here. On the condition that he takes a pic of himself foaming from the mouth when he receives it.


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Dec 15, 2011)

_JP_ said:


> Same here. On the condition that he takes a pic of himself foaming from the mouth when he receives it.



Yes, we need pics and video.


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 15, 2011)

Still running my HD4850 512mb with Twin Turbo installed.
Only to find the memory refuse to overclock well.

No big deal, I have a history of owning rigs which have relatively decent cooling and are rubbish at overclocking.

I wouldn't mind one of the 7xxx series but it's only based on the fact one of them is named after where I live.

And that specific card would be overkill for my needs.

I'd just like to get something faster than my GPU, runs DX11 and has more than 512mb of VRAM.


----------



## Black Panther (Dec 15, 2011)

I always wished for a better GPU but then Skyrim came and shot my *C*PU an arrow to the knee..


----------



## Maban (Dec 15, 2011)

I wish I needed a new GPU.


----------



## Kreij (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm not sure what Erocker is up to, but I think I took the wrong approach.

... ahem ...

My house burnt down and my computer went with it.
I have no money or insurance.
My dog got a venereal disease from my cat who is pregnant from the gerbil.
I ... 

lol ... my BS barrel ran dry.


----------



## enaher (Dec 15, 2011)

Well, I had to sell my GPU's (2x5830, 2x6850 and my 5770 )and my main rig. it's been a though year I'm actually playing on a couple of spare XFX HD5550 DDR2 in CF, the only thing that my combo can play on high setting's are source games, bad timing as im on my last vacation after a long year of working really hard, so the timing sucks ballz


----------



## JATownes (Dec 15, 2011)

I am building my son a rig for Christmas, but lost my job at the beginning of the month.  I am giving him my old 4850 512mb crossfire setup, but as he is planning on playing BF3, I hope it doesn't choke.  That is why he needs a new Video Card.  But we will make due until we are able to buy something new.


----------



## DannibusX (Dec 15, 2011)

My 5970 is dead!


----------



## Kreij (Dec 15, 2011)

@JATownes : Your avatar prevents anyone from actually reading your posts. :/


----------



## fritoking (Dec 15, 2011)

i need one so i can hand down this 4850 to one of my kids pcs and hand their 4650 to a pc im trying to put together for my sisters kids.... since their laptop died all three will be sharing an old p4 with intel igp...


----------



## _JP_ (Dec 15, 2011)

Kreij said:


> @JATownes : Your avatar prevents anyone from actually reading your posts. :/


I know, right? Only thing I understood was that he was trying to build his son a rack for Christmas.


----------



## fritoking (Dec 15, 2011)

Kreij said:


> @JATownes : Your avatar prevents anyone from actually reading your posts. :/



+1 on that...


----------



## garyinhere (Dec 15, 2011)

I was raised a poor black boy in a poor black family. We Haz not the gpu'ings


----------



## JATownes (Dec 15, 2011)

Kreij said:


> @JATownes : Your avatar prevents anyone from actually reading your posts. :/





_JP_ said:


> I know, right? Only thing I understood was that he was trying to build his son a rack for Christmas.





fritoking said:


> +1 on that...



I keep hearing that in almost every thread I post in.


----------



## fritoking (Dec 15, 2011)

JATownes said:


> I keep hearing that in almost every thread I post in.



they are almost as nice as my wifes....


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 15, 2011)

GTX460 and it fills my needs.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 15, 2011)

So I can give it to my 10 yr old nephew Dylan to play his games better then the 7900gs.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Dec 15, 2011)

I gave DDD that GTS450, let him enjoy that for a while. My vote is for JATownes kid's rack(oh wait, that didnt sound right).


----------



## GSquadron (Dec 15, 2011)

I don't need a new graphic card. I need programming skills.
I hate graphic cards


----------



## mrw1986 (Dec 15, 2011)

I have a GTX 280 and it's a great card, but I would love to switch to a newer, more powerful card so I can play Skyrim/BF3, etc at the highest settings on my new monitor @ 1080p. The card did a decent job at 1680x1050 but now it struggles.

I would love to give my girlfriend my GTX 280 so she can enjoy Skyrim/League of Legends at 1680x1050 (gave her my old monitor) and it worked fine at the resolution.

EDIT: If it helps my cause, my hot water heater decided to break about 3 weeks ago and a new one cost me over $600...which was supposed to be the money I used to upgrade my PC. Now I won't be able to upgrade my PC for at least another 8-10 months. Realistically my next upgrade will be this time next year...all because of money issues.


----------



## arnoo1 (Dec 15, 2011)

i have a old gtx275, still runs pretty good , but i like eye candy and there a lot of dx11 titles that i want to play i full glory
i gues i have to wait for kepler(gk110)


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 15, 2011)

I need a new one because my 5850 runs like crap with the new drivers and I cannot afford ANY new card right now. Open GL support sucks and Photoshop needs it. I haz a super sad.



JATownes said:


> I keep hearing that in almost every thread I post in.



My wife has em like that. Maybe bigger. Yes......yes that makes up for crappy Open GL support for my card.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Dec 15, 2011)

I don't really need a card. No game breaks today my 570 SC slightly bumped to 830 MHz core on my 1680x1050 res and I don't see it in the near future either. Although another 570 would be nice but then I need another PSU. Anyway I have another GTS450 in the other machine and a very nice 275 FTW currently retired in its box. (you never know when you need it)


----------



## DarkOCean (Dec 15, 2011)

I want a new card to be able to play skyrim with high texture mods and batman ac for some reason batman ac runs kind of crap on my system.


----------



## specks (Dec 15, 2011)

I could use any gpu thats better than my 4670  but a faster CPU is still the way to go for me right now.


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm running X800 AGP. I need an upgrade. I have my new PCIe machine under my desk here, but no budget for a better card. So I game on my Northwood AGP, I kid you not! until I can stick a decent GPU into the new machine.  I'll trade?


----------



## Darkleoco (Dec 15, 2011)

JATownes gets my, it is always nice to be a kid and get something amazing at Christmas


----------



## thefourthespada (Dec 15, 2011)

I need a new GPU because my old HD 4350 died 2 days ago.Now I'm stuck using an Intel integrated graphics and I cant play nothing anymore not even my beloved Dragon Age II.

EDIT:Or watch my movies.


----------



## Red_Machine (Dec 15, 2011)

I have the most powerful single-GPU card in the world.  Methinks I will not need to upgrade for a while.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 15, 2011)

Because I use a 9800Pro AIW that keeps crashing my system.  I have all the other parts to upgrade except for a motherboard.  I do have an 8800GT(256MB) and an 8800GTS(G92) that I could use, but they are loud.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Dec 15, 2011)

I needs a new gpu because 480 sli simply isn't enough to play console ports with at 1680x1050 . lol

Now I could use a new monitor.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 15, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I need a new one because my 5850 runs like crap with the new drivers and I cannot afford ANY new card right now. Open GL support sucks and Photoshop needs it. I haz a super sad.
> 
> My wife has em like that. Maybe bigger. Yes......yes that makes up for crappy Open GL support for my card.



It *IS* you! 

Wait...the staff position doesn't come with any shiny new hardware? Not even a review sample? Even though your awesome news posts are going to increase traffic and therefore ad revenue? What doe Wizz _do_ with it all? lol

(OK, granted there aren't any ads on the forum itself...)


----------



## 95Viper (Dec 15, 2011)

fritoking said:


> they are almost as nice as my wifes....



Pics or it ain't so!

On topic:

I don't need a new gpu, but, I'll take a slightly used HD7900 series.


----------



## Prime (Dec 15, 2011)

Well, my 470 was nice then it decided to blow up. Working to save for a sexy 570/80 then i got called into the office and fired for literally no reason ("we ran out of stuff for you to do, bye"). 

Now I'm stuck on my emergency 9800GT, cant really play BF3, Skyim, or any other current games. Cant really afford gifts for my family. Woe is me. haha


----------



## specks (Dec 15, 2011)

I hope Santa views this thread.


----------



## Kreij (Dec 15, 2011)

You may want to add in your thread where you are located if it's not in the sidebar location.
There are many Santas' on TPU.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 15, 2011)

Well if any Santas wanna help a new dad out Ill make you the baddest avatar to grace the interwebz.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 15, 2011)

I need new GPUs because SLi'd 590's pwn my setup!! help a brother out!!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 15, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Well if any Santas wanna help a new dad out Ill make you the baddest avatar to grace the interwebz.



They let you have _another_kid? Hee hee congrats! 

And as for hoping Santa visits this thread I believe he may have started it. It's all very vague, though, indeed...


----------



## specks (Dec 15, 2011)

Kreij said:


> You may want to add in your thread where you are located if it's not in the sidebar location.
> There are many Santas' on TPU.



I may be too far away though


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Dec 15, 2011)

I've got EUR 50 coming for Christmas.  Not enough to buy a decent card.  If there is a TPU giveaway coming my way, then that EUR 50 will go to a children's charity. Guaranteed. AND I'll donate the old card it is replacing back into the TPU community. For the kids.


----------



## Kreij (Dec 15, 2011)

specks said:


> I may be too far away though



I think that Santa's sleigh doesn't really respect international boundries and it's fast enough to dodge surface to air missles. Just saying.


----------



## specks (Dec 15, 2011)

So how do I get goodies from santa? Sorry for being a dumbass


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 15, 2011)

Completely Bonkers said:


> I've got EUR 50 coming for Christmas.  Not enough to buy a decent card.  If there is a TPU giveaway coming my way, then that EUR 50 will go to a children's charity. Guaranteed. AND I'll donate the old card it is replacing back into the TPU community. For the kids.



Bah! Ill donate my 5850 and Ive been told I straight neck like a pro.


----------



## Kreij (Dec 15, 2011)

specks said:


> So how do I get goodies from santa? Sorry for being a dumbass



You just ask for help if you need it, and if there is someone on TPU who can help you they will. That's what we do here ... help people.


----------



## specks (Dec 15, 2011)

Me gusta new CPU

brb Me gots classes


----------



## JATownes (Dec 15, 2011)

Kreij said:


> You just ask for help if you need it, and if there is someone on TPU who can help you they will. That's what we do here ... help people.



This is so true!!!  I have seen this community help out so many people in need.  Not just with tech related issues, but personal ones as well.  That is why this community is my home on the web.  It is full of great people!!!


----------



## 95Viper (Dec 16, 2011)

JATownes said:


> This is so true!!!  I have seen this community help out so many people in need.  Not just with tech related issues, but personal ones as well.  That is why this community is my home on the web.  It is full of great people!!!



What you say?


----------



## fritoking (Dec 16, 2011)

LOL...thats a good one viper


----------



## erocker (Dec 16, 2011)

Everyone, please stick to the topic. 


-thanks


----------



## Arctucas (Dec 16, 2011)

The girlfriend's rig could use an upgrade:


----------



## xaira (Dec 16, 2011)

My GT 240 died about a month now , been using a 4650 ever since, playing BF3 quite smoothly on 848x480, next is MW3, before BF3 was fear 3 which ran well at 1280x800, might get myself a 5750 in january as a late birthday gift to myself

was supposed to get a 4890 for $80 but someone bought it the day before i was supposed to meet the seller  might be for the best because the most my psu can support is a 5750 since it barely pulls anything from the 6 pin


----------



## HossHuge (Dec 16, 2011)

I wish all of you Nvidia users had an ATI/AMD GPU so you could----

FEEL THE POWER OF TEAM RED ....


----------



## erocker (Dec 16, 2011)

So, anyone else stuck with a not so good GPU and wishes they had something better?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 16, 2011)

erocker said:


> So, anyone else stuck with a not so good GPU and wishes they had something better?



Just me.......beggin like a crackhead......or Crazyeyes.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 16, 2011)

I sure do wish I had a better gpu as the fastest in my house is a HD4890 and only one of them so no crossfire for messs.


----------



## chinmi (Dec 16, 2011)

i wish i have another 6990 to crossfire... one 6990 is not enough...


----------



## KingPing (Dec 16, 2011)

I need a new GPU mmmmmmbecause i need, mmm no, i want 2 Boobbytes of rackm yes 2!!!...  Grrrrrrr... TO HELL WITH THE GPU I HAVE TO GO!!!


----------



## Vincy Boy (Dec 16, 2011)

I thought I had fixed my second HD 5850 but nope, it's back to crashing in 3D. So I am in dire need of a something satisfy my hardware fix. Hopefully the withdrawal symptoms ease soon. 

Dear Santa I was good this year, except for that thing.............................. Please get me a HD 6990. I'll leave milk and cookies as usual.

Love 
Vincy Boy


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Dec 16, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> I need a new GPU because I currently only have 4. The two GTX 570 Direct CU II's that I have won't work together because one always smothers the other, and my new GTX 560 Ti 448 Classified cards are all the way in Orange County, out of reach for another two days



first world problems


----------



## johnspack (Dec 16, 2011)

Bah,  spent 2 years to work my way up to 2 used gtx285s,  and also 3 years to finally get a first gen i7 system.  Now my 285s are choking on all the newest games,  some I have to drop to medium settings!  I really wish I had a better gpu.....


----------



## ViperXTR (Dec 16, 2011)

GTX 460 _SE_ owner here (oc'd), not really bad as an SE card, since im only gaming at 1280 x 1024, tho because of that i refuse to get a larger display (1080) since it would most likely hurt its performance


----------



## TotalChaos (Dec 16, 2011)

Love my unlocked Sapphire 6950 but my motherboard can handle 4 of them, would love to re visit the land of X-Fire and all the potentially stressful moments that go with it


----------



## adulaamin (Dec 16, 2011)

I need a new GPU coz my desktop doesn't have one... i really can't play the games i want to...


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 16, 2011)

I need a new GPU because Southern Islands are coming out.


----------



## DOM (Dec 16, 2011)

I wish


----------



## theubersmurf (Dec 16, 2011)

At the moment I'm sort of okay with my gpu not being the best, as I can't afford new games anyway.


----------



## m4gicfour (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm running a mobility Radeon 4570. 

I need to get off my arse and install the $1000 or so worth of watercooling gear so I can get my 5870/5850 and the rest of the desktop back into action.


So I guess I wish I had the drive to work on it, so that I would have the use of a better GPU.




Too lazy to work on my watercooling so I'm stuck with a laptop to play all the steam games I bought on sale. #FIRSTWORLDPROBLEMS


oh, yeah, and my limo driver needs a limo driver to get him to my limo


----------



## qubit (Dec 16, 2011)

erocker said:


> So, anyone else stuck with a not so good GPU and wishes they had something better?



Ha! Don't ask me that question, erocker. It doesn't matter _what_ GPU I've got, it's never good enough for me!


----------



## erocker (Dec 16, 2011)

This thread will close in 7 hours.. Then a magic show followed by cake and juice.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 16, 2011)

I hope the magic show shoots an arrow into the knee of my 285.


----------



## JATownes (Dec 16, 2011)

I love magic & juice, but from what I can recall the cake is a lie.   Awesome thread!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 16, 2011)

erocker said:


> This thread will close in 7 hours.. Then a magic show followed by cake and juice.



What color dress should I wear?


----------



## qubit (Dec 16, 2011)

Further to my last post, I need a dual GPU card, because I have a single GPU card and it is therefore suck.  lol


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 16, 2011)

qubit said:


> Further to my last post, I need a dual GPU card, because I have a single GPU card and it is therefore suck.  lol



Psh! You can max out BF3. I cant!


----------



## erocker (Dec 16, 2011)

So far, 8 people have made Santa's nice list in this thread.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 16, 2011)

I do not need a better card as of now but I must say, you are such a good person erocker! KEEP ON KEEPING ON BROTHER!


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 16, 2011)

erocker said:


> So far, 8 people have made Santa's nice list in this thread.


am I one of them? I could where a skirt for ya if ya like!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 16, 2011)

Ill donate my 5850 to a good cause. Or sell it and dontate the proceeds to a St. Jude.


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 16, 2011)

I haz a sad.


Santa, the plump old bas...uh...bastion of hope, paid me a visit last night, said I was a bad boy, and he was taking my 6950's, and giving me a lump of coal instead.

Now, my dreams crushed, I'm left with only this:







Santa, my 6-core CPU is cold and lonely, please bring some GPU warmth into his life! Look how empty his daily life is!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 16, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> I haz a sad.
> 
> 
> Santa, the plump old bas...uh...bastion of hope, paid me a visit last night, said I was a bad boy, and he was taking my 6950's, and giving me a lump of coal instead.
> ...



The level of hate I have for you right now can only be measured in quantum physics.


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 16, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> The level of hate I have for you right now can only be measured in quantum physics.



I know, I know. I apologize. To treat such a fantastic CPU in such a way is crime against G-P-Umanity! Alas, I have no choice, and he shall remain broken....




Unless....


Bah, who am i kidding.


:shadedshu


----------



## PopcornMachine (Dec 16, 2011)

erocker said:


> This thread will close in 7 hours.. Then a magic show followed by cake and juice.



*The cake is a lie. *


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 16, 2011)

Damn_Smooth said:


> DDD needs a new card because he just got a GTS450 and was ecstatic. Anything more powerful would probably put him in to convulsions. He gets my vote.





_JP_ said:


> Same here. On the condition that he takes a pic of himself foaming from the mouth when he receives it.





Damn_Smooth said:


> Yes, we need pics and video.





BarbaricSoul said:


> I gave DDD that GTS450, let him enjoy that for a while. My vote is for JATownes kid's rack(oh wait, that didnt sound right).





well actually i got this GTS450 coming for me!! and its awesome!!!!
i literally didnt sleep 2 nights cuz i was too excited LOL


once again thanks all, specially barbaric man!


alsothe nvidia will be great at increasing my room temp above 11C i hope XD


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Dec 16, 2011)

I had to sell my 2 5870's for my vet bills. My poor kitten was on her deathbed and I couldn't afford to pay the bill. The only thing I had extra was my GPU's so I sold them to pay for the bill. Now I am using an ancient ATI x800xt.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 16, 2011)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> I had to sell my 2 5870's for my vet bills. My poor kitten was on her deathbed and I couldn't afford to pay the bill. The only thing I had extra was my GPU's so I sold them to pay for the bill. Now I am using an ancient ATI x800xt.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111216/2521910601_27cf1b1f11_m.jpg



If this is true then I say you are a great person as well!


----------



## erocker (Dec 16, 2011)

Post picture of sick kitty ---> The internet loves you.

I added you to the bucket of crunched up papers with people's names on it.


I think I'm going to get a kitty for Christmas this year.


----------



## Black Panther (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm thinking of....

selling my 5970...

to get a CPU better than my old E8400...


Then I could say I wish I had a better GPU than my onboard one.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Dec 16, 2011)

erocker said:


> Post picture of sick kitty ---> The internet loves you.
> 
> I added you to the bucket of crunched up papers with people's names on it.



Dood you have no soul....

Did I mention my sick little puppy. He may not make it. I might just have to sell my x800xt and use my old ati all-in-wonder 9600 to pay for his bills.


----------



## Kreij (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm thinking of selling my home to help ZZZ's kitten and puppy.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 16, 2011)

ahh breaking out the kittn card hmmm  so Ill raise you an angioplasty.






Im afraid my heart couldn't take another attack so pass on me please


----------



## erocker (Dec 16, 2011)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Dood you have no soul....
> 
> Did I mention my sick little puppy. He may not make it. I might just have to sell my x800xt and use my old ati all-in-wonder 9600 to pay for his bills.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111216/6a00d8341c630a53ef01157241fe17970b-500wi



STOP IT!!! Here, take my money.. ALL OF IT!!!


----------



## Kreij (Dec 16, 2011)

The home is up for sale to help ZZZ and now I had to sell my whole computer, my ATV and Pontoon, and give blood to help pay for TheMailMan's sex change operation. 

(I'm not selling my Jeep though, you will have to pry that out of my cold dead hands.)


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Dec 16, 2011)

Kreij said:


> I'm thinking of selling my home to help ZZZ's kitten and puppy.





erocker said:


> STOP IT!!! Here, take my money.. ALL OF IT!!!



LMAO. So funny 

All Donations accepted. I even have a paypal account. PM me for details!


----------



## JATownes (Dec 16, 2011)

erocker said:


> STOP IT!!! Here, take my money.. ALL OF IT!!!



HAHAHA.


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 16, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> ahh breaking out the kittn card hmmm  so Ill raise you an angioplasty.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111216/EPSON001795.jpg
> 
> Im afraid my heart couldn't take another attack so pass on me please



stay well bro. off the driks for u.


----------



## Homeless (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm currently on a gtx 275 and to be honest it gets me through the day.  Unfortunately it's probably time to upgrade since all the new games laugh it.  If I go near anything fire related in Skyrim, I lose a good chunk of frames


----------



## LifeOnMars (Dec 16, 2011)

HD 5770 single slot. It's not bad but it's not great either. I'm an eye candy whore and it just doesn't allow me to crank up everything to the max whilst giving me good framerates. I use to have an i5 2500k and HD 5870 setup but then I took an arrow to my knee and lost my job.

The card is hot as hell and can't be overclocked anymore. I see it dying pretty soom unfortunately. With 100% fan if I play Bad Company 2 for 40mins it hits 105. I also voided the warranty by trying out some new thermal paste which hasn't helped. We don't turn the heating on in our house now as the card creates a subtropical climate.

I play every type of game from the newest shooters to farm simulators (lol) so I need a card that can do it all. I also want to go to at least a 1080p monitor early next year (if I do get a job) so I'm gonna need something that's up to the task. Jobless Hobby Horse needs a revamp.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Dec 16, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> ahh breaking out the kittn card hmmm  so Ill raise you an angioplasty.
> 
> Im afraid my heart couldn't take another attack so pass on me please



That is a bummer and I hope you are doing well. At least you are on the mend and get to be with your family for the holidays? 

Unlike my Puppy who probably won't pull through. I mean they are using an IV on him and everything...doesn't he look sad?  Well I guess I will go play Doom on my ATI 9600 with my sickly kitten on my lap....


----------



## SK-1 (Dec 16, 2011)

I dont really NEED any new cards (although I do plan on switching back to team red soon) but my cousin (a non TPUer atm  working on him tho lol) has a Dell 420 with a Q6600 CPU and 256MB ATI Radeon HD 3650 graphics card gpu atm .. 

So... I wish my cousin had a nice GPU so I could play BF3 with him! _Before_ he moves away to California.. Now thats another long story...


----------



## Black Panther (Dec 16, 2011)

"GPU"?

"CPU"? 

what's da differance?!?

My Chihuahua died in 2004, my other mixed Alsatian breed died in 2010. I'm really suffering for a new CPU to help me save on the shrink's fees now, especially since I have a rabbit which I know will be dying ~ 2021...


----------



## Kreij (Dec 16, 2011)

black panther said:


> especially since i have a rabbit which i know will be dying like 10 years from now



rofl


----------



## erocker (Dec 16, 2011)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> LMAO. So funny
> 
> All Donations accepted. I even have a paypal account. PM me for details!



Actually, my 28 year old cat died a couple months ago. I'd say I was broken up about it, but 28 is unaturally old. During her later years, I was pretty much scared of the cat due to it's long lifespan. I'm pretty sure it died sometime in 1992, but remained a zombie cat up until now. Not a good looking cat either.

On another note, this thread is for actual TPU members that wishes they had a better GPU. I mean, I have a cousin that could probablly use a new GPU, but this is for TPU members, not him.


----------



## Prime (Dec 16, 2011)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Dood you have no soul....
> 
> Did I mention my sick little puppy. He may not make it. I might just have to sell my x800xt and use my old ati all-in-wonder 9600 to pay for his bills.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111216/6a00d8341c630a53ef01157241fe17970b-500wi



I call bs on story one and two! So cute!

28 years?? thats CRAZy long! What did you feed it?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 16, 2011)

Black Panther said:


> I'm thinking of....
> 
> selling my 5970...
> 
> to get a CPU better than my old E8400...



As Ahnold immortalized in Predator:

"Dooo it! DO IT *NOW!*

P.S. This thread is a riot. A sick kitty and puppy riot. That seems so wrong yet somehow it's true.


----------



## Black Panther (Dec 16, 2011)

Prime said:


> I call bs on story one and two! So cute!
> 
> 28 years?? thats CRAZy long! What did you feed it?



The answer is Scooby Snacks, what else?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 16, 2011)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Unlike my Puppy who probably won't pull through. I mean they are using an IV on him and everything...doesn't he look sad?  Well I guess I will go play Doom on my ATI 9600 with my sickly kitten on my lap....



One of these things is not like the other... 

And I actually did lose my dog recently but hardly a pup.


----------



## qubit (Dec 16, 2011)

erocker said:


> Actually, my 28 year old cat died a couple months ago. I'd say I was broken up about it, but 28 is unaturally old. During her later years, I was pretty much scared of the cat due to it's long lifespan. I'm pretty sure it died sometime in 1992, but remained a zombie cat up until now. Not a good looking cat either.



Your pussy was 28 years old?!  Yeah, they normally live 10-15 years, so is that a record? 

We lost our psycho ginger tom (20 claws and teeth was real common )  in '89 and I still miss the little bugger.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 16, 2011)

I had to spend my life savings on getting my "twig and berries" out of a cannon. I now relate more to Chaz Bono then Sean Connery. I have no money left to afford a new GPU.






I swear Ill donate my 5850 too!


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Dec 16, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I had to spend my life savings on getting my "twig and berries" out of a cannon. I now relate more to Chaz Bono then Sean Connery. I have no money left to afford a new GPU.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111216/100_0439.jpg
> 
> I swear Ill donate my 5850 too!



I can't bring myself to feel sorry for you. Just because it has a hole doesn't mean you should hump it.


----------



## JustaTinkerer (Dec 16, 2011)

I need a card, I had a 3870x2, but it died just last week, my brother kindly gave me his 3870 that was artifacting, a stint under the heatgun paired with my old 3850 gave me crossfire.... 

Last night seen the end of that....artifact city came a visiting, not aloud to spend anymore cash till well in to February now  the bright side is I can turn down my res and play mw3 @ 1280x800 so its not all doom and gloom.

Roll on February, most likely get a 4870x2 used, great used prices on those rude boys.
Will obviously have a peek around the for sale section here first right enough


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Dec 16, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I said no but the cannon wouldn't stop. Its like I was living in Sandusky basement.



You should consider yourself lucky that it wanted you from the front.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 16, 2011)

I need another gpu because of all you Intel freaks pissn on me about bandwidth and such! Soo an add on to my 6990 will be a test to an i7 right? Should be better?


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Dec 16, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Lets just say it was a long day.



It sounds like it. It's good to have you back by the way.


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Dec 16, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Thank you. Now lets get back to the begging at hand.



Yes, sorry for derailing your thread erocker. Thanks for doing this, you are going to make somebody extremely happy. This truly is the absolute best community on the web.


----------



## qubit (Dec 16, 2011)

*I told a lie*

Forget what it says in my specs and my "Sandy build" in my siggy. This are really my specs:

Socket 462 Athlon 1GHz
Asus mobo with crappy VIA chipset and AGP slot (can't even remember the model number, it's so old)
512MB DDR
FX 5200 graphics card. This thing is _dire_...
40GB IDE HD
Crappy beige case



I swear man, gimme that graphics card and I'll build a decent system around it.


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 16, 2011)

Ill just have the cake and juice, you can keep the graphics card.


----------



## JustaTinkerer (Dec 16, 2011)

qubit said:


> Forget what it says in my specs and my "Sandy build" in my siggy. This are really my specs:
> 
> Socket 462 Athlon 1GHz
> Asus mobo with crappy VIA chipset and AGP slot (can't even remember the model number, it's so old)
> ...




He telling the truth, the only parts hes lying  about is 

Socket 462 Athlon 1GHz
Asus mobo with crappy VIA chipset and AGP slot (can't even remember the model number, it's so old)
512MB DDR
FX 5200 graphics card. This thing is dire...
40GB IDE HD
Crappy beige case

if you take that out of the equation hes spot on


----------



## PopcornMachine (Dec 16, 2011)

Ok, so I have a HD 6950 2GB.

The problem is that it's lonely.  It told me it needs a friend, a comrade, a partner in crime.

So you see it's not me that needs a better GPU.  I just don't want it to be a sad Christmas for my GPU.


----------



## Kreij (Dec 16, 2011)

This has been one of the funnest (and funniest) threads I've had the pleasure to read in a long time.
I'm won't post here anymore because I don't need a new GC, but before I go I would just like to wish you all a very Merry Christmas and Holiday season.

I hope that you all get a chance to spend time with you family and all loved ones and treasure every moment.
I hope that you look around you and have compassion on others who are in need, or not as well off as you, and help them out in any way you can.
I hope and pray that for everyone who is having a tough time that things improve and your life becomes brighter and less stressful in the upcoming year.
Grace, Peace and God bless you all.

Kreij out.


----------



## qubit (Dec 16, 2011)

JustaTinkerer said:


> He telling the truth, the only parts hes lying  about is
> 
> Socket 462 Athlon 1GHz
> Asus mobo with crappy VIA chipset and AGP slot (can't even remember the model number, it's so old)
> ...



Exactly - see, I totally qualify for this card. 

Oh, wait a minute!


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Dec 16, 2011)

This thread is a trap


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## erocker (Dec 16, 2011)

Some of you have posted way too much in this thread. Please allow others to post on topic posts.


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Dec 16, 2011)

I do wish I had a better GPU but if it's in the pipeline I'll be ordering the Sapphire Radeon HD 6950 2GB 100312-3L soon from Amazon.com.
BUT I'm heavily considering a low-end but PhysX capable nVidia card for the games which support it. Thing is I have no clue as to which card I should buy for dedicated PhysX while keeping the Sapphire 6950 2GB, unlocked to 6970, as the main GPU. I'm currently using the integrated 4290 at the moment and still attempting to sell the EVGA 8400GS which has the S-Video port and not the HDMI one.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 16, 2011)

I need a new GPU because my 6870 is tired of playing with itself inside that dark box   If it had a partner, it could get some action and abandon the GPU masturbation :O


----------



## Enmity (Dec 16, 2011)

I need a new gpu, not just a gpu but motherboard, ram, powersupply and gfx card. My old system shat itself a couole of nights ago. I dont even know what happened but my psu smelt like smoke and ive tested the 5850s in my mates pc and sure enough, theyre both dead  so right now the best gpu i have is in my htc sensation! Woooo! Gotta love angry birds haha.

Fortunately theres a competition running right now with a computer store here in nz where you can post your xmas list and you go into the draw to win it. The limit is $800 nzd so my wishlist consists of a 2500k, p8z68 pro, 8gb ram and a prolimatech cpu cooler. If i am succesfull in winning the comp, all ill need is psu and gfx card  wish me luck people!

Edit: just looked it up. My phone has the adreno 220 gpu. Ftw! And on that note, whats a free android game with awesome graphics? I need my fix haha.


----------



## v12dock (Dec 16, 2011)

360M no longer cuts it I need a 7990M!


----------



## theubersmurf (Dec 16, 2011)

ERocker should rename this the Gimme! Gimme! Gimme! thread.


----------



## xaira (Dec 17, 2011)

after reading a few posts i think i realize what's going on... i read my psu specifications wrong...it is actually a 1200 watt PSU with 4x6+2pin connectors so it can power pretty much anything...also, you wont have to ship international, get it to miami and ill do the rest...

i dont have any sob stories, except for the fact that i have been playing BF3 on a 22" monitor at 848x480


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 17, 2011)

I need a new GPU for one of my five crunchers.  You see My main cruncher only has a 6990,  My next in line has a 5870.  All the other kids on the farm have only a MSI n8400gs.


----------



## ZakkWylde (Dec 17, 2011)

Sapphire 4850 512mb here, oh and a ati 4570 mobile. Im stuck in a never ending wait for newer/better tech loop, a new wave of gpus are released and all I can think of is what is next lol.


----------



## overclocking101 (Dec 17, 2011)

I was wishin for a better GPU, well my wife went out and bought me a GTX560 2gb superclocked for my birthday on monday and now im loving it!!!! anyone wants to buy a dirt cheap HD5770 hit me up


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 17, 2011)

Oh did I mention my 4890 had to be rushed to the hospital this morning. Some guy that called himself "Mother" (I think it was Bill Cosby though) carried my card off on a stretcher. Loaded it up in this badass ambulance. The doctor said "don't expect the card to last the night". So I am stuck with using a Rage Fury Pro as I have donated all my money to these 2 people on the internets that have a sick dog and cat. Hey it's Christmas and I couldn't bear the thought of those families having sick pets during the holidays. So I think I really deserve a gpu upgrade considering the agp card I have running in my first pci-e slot doesn't seem to fit well and I am scared it may fall out and scratch my carpet. Also the card is only a 32 meg card with like directx 2 support or something like that.


----------



## erocker (Dec 17, 2011)

Good news and bad news.

The bad news... The juice and cake was a lie. Sorry about that. 

The good news... I wrote down everyone's name on a piece of paper and put it into a hat. The name I picked was...

*cheesy999*

cheesy999, you get a HD 6950 1gb video card. It's been unlocked, it works great, you'll love it. Please contact me via PM with your shipping information.

Merry Christmas everyone, I wish I had a card to give all of you... Maybe next year.


----------



## Kreij (Dec 17, 2011)

Congrats Cheesy !!

and thanks Erocker ... you're a good egg.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 17, 2011)

Guess my "story" didn't work  

Congrats chessy


----------



## JustaTinkerer (Dec 17, 2011)

Fair play, great giveaway.
WD cheesy, bet that made a merry Christmas for you


----------



## Lost Hatter (Dec 17, 2011)

*I Wish*

Plain and simple.....Im a bit broke this year and id like to get my girlfriend something nice. Shes running on my really old x800XL. the x800 Still holds its own but its time for a new one. Thanks for considering this. 


Merry x-mass every1


----------



## Lost Hatter (Dec 17, 2011)

oops to slow.. maybe next year. LOL


----------



## Kreij (Dec 17, 2011)

Just one more thing ...

I've never been a member of a forum where both the staff and the members are so willing to share. Both at Christmas time and throughout the year. Each and every one of you helps in your own way, through helping troubleshoot, or coding, or passing on items, and every day I read and moderate these forums I am always in awe at the generosity that our members display.

Sure, we are all asshats at time, but I am truly humbled and honored to know each and every one of you guys and gals, and it really is YOU that make TPU what it is. It's not just a tech site, and even if W1zz owns it, it's still OUR tech site.

Again, God Bless, Merry Christmas.


----------



## theubersmurf (Dec 17, 2011)

props to ERocker and congrats to cheesy.


----------



## enaher (Dec 17, 2011)

erocker said:


> Good news and bad news.
> 
> The bad news... The juice and cake was a lie. Sorry about that.
> 
> ...


----------



## JATownes (Dec 17, 2011)

Amazing Erock!  That is one hell of an awesome thing to do!  You are truly a great mod & member of this community...awesome give away!  Congrats che!esy! We expect to see benchies soon showing off that awesome card! 

And thanks again Erocker!


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 17, 2011)

erocker said:


> Good news and bad news.
> 
> The bad news... The juice and cake was a lie. Sorry about that.
> 
> ...




omg thanks erocker!!! :O you gave away a 6950!!!! 100000000000 internets to you!


----------



## Maban (Dec 17, 2011)

This sort of thing is what makes TPU awesome.


----------



## xxdozer32 (Dec 17, 2011)

^that... lol i was about to tell my story. p4 with a 40dollar ati card, later came up on a 9600gt...sat with that build for like 4 years, talk about getting 65fps max on CSS


----------



## El_Mayo (Dec 17, 2011)

I have an HD 5770 and I want a new GPU just... because really
I can run every game I play just fine, but I either want a second 5770, or one a HD 6000/7000 series card


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 17, 2011)

El_Mayo said:


> I have an HD 5770 and I want a new GPU just... because really
> I can run every game I play just fine, but I either want a second 5770, or one a HD 6000/7000 series card



Just get a 6950 and flash it to a 6970 when the price drops


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Dec 17, 2011)

Nice one erocker! Merry Christmas to you and your generousity.

And cheesy looks like a deserving winner! Enjoy the upgrade cheesy!


----------



## scaminatrix (Dec 17, 2011)

Srsly? How did I not notice this thread? Maybe I did but thought "I don't need a better gpu" 

Gratz cheesy, I don't think it could have gone to a more neeeding person  I would have said de.das.dude but mediasorcerer sorted him out.

Thanks erocker, good on you for doing this man


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 17, 2011)

Merry Christmas cheesy! ENJOY!


----------



## cheesy999 (Dec 17, 2011)

erocker said:


> Good news and bad news.
> 
> The bad news... The juice and cake was a lie. Sorry about that.
> 
> ...



Thank you , I can't wait to see how it'll work in my system

I think you can all imagine how surprised i was when i logged in this morning and saw the message from Erocker 



JustaTinkerer said:


> Fair play, great giveaway.
> WD cheesy, bet that made a merry Christmas for you



It did 



JATownes said:


> Amazing Erock!  That is one hell of an awesome thing to do!  You are truly a great mod & member of this community...awesome give away!  Congrats che!esy! We expect to see benchies soon showing off that awesome card!
> 
> And thanks again Erocker!



You can have all the benchies you want


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 17, 2011)

erocker said:


> Good news and bad news.
> 
> The bad news... The juice and cake was a lie. Sorry about that.
> 
> ...



You and your "Good Tidings".........GOOD DAY SIR!


----------



## El_Mayo (Dec 17, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Just get a 6950 and flash it to a 6970 when the price drops



Second 5770 would be cheaper though! and surely enough at 1440x900?


----------



## erocker (Dec 17, 2011)

Just want to wish everyone happy hollidays and a happy new year! Thanks everyone for participating and we'll do this again next year!

-erocker


----------

